# Natural vs medicated cycle



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello ladies

I had a review appointment with my consultant today to discuss my last failed ivf cycle and to look forward to my FET cycle which I am hoping to start in November. I've read all the stuff on both and thought I had decided to go for medicated but then remembered that during my first failed ivf, I got loads of cysts during downregging. It didn't impact on the cycle but really dragged out the downregging process as well as being pretty uncomfortable. Anyway, now thinking of going down the natural route, my cycles are usually pretty regular. Just wondered if any of you lovely ladies had any advice, my clinic have said it's down to me to decide but I'm not sure what to do for the best. We've only got one frostie. 

Thanks in advance.

Lisa x


----------



## Moxie (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Lisa,

Not sure I have a lot to offer and I'm also not sure anyone can really tell you which one's best because I think it's so personal, but I can tell you what happened to me...  My first frozen cycle was medicated, two put back and no luck.  The second FET was a natural one and success!  My twins were from my natural FET and I can honestly say that I felt it a lot less stressful because there were no drugs.  I'm not sure it actually would have mattered in the end because I firmly believe those two embryos were just the right ones at the right time, but I'm glad I did it without the drugs.  The first FET I remember feeling that I still wanted the clinic to be able to control the dates so I remember thinking that I wanted medicated to have more control - not sure if your clinic is the same, but mine do say that on a natural FET, if transfer would fall on a weekend then they wouldn't be able to do it that month (only fresh ivf transfers on weekends). 

If I end up going back for my frosties, then I'll be choosing a natural cycle, but only because that's what worked for me last time!  Are your bloods normal eg progesterone levels normal etc?  If they are, then it's quite possible that your body can do it without the support of extra drugs.  I can imagine this is a tricky decision when you only have one frostie, but I think you've just got to go with your gut instinct, whatever that is.  Will your clinic scan you to make sure the lining is thick enough?

Like I said, that's probably not much help!

Good luck with whatever you decide, hope it works for you  

Moxie xx


----------



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks very much Moxie for taking the time to reply, it really is helpful. I think I'm steering towards trying the natural cycle so it's really good to hear such a positive story.

I was drawn towards the medicated cycle to start with for the same reason, so that I could control the dates but actually it's beyond my control anyway as if I end up getting the cysts again I'll be downregging for longer. At least with the natural cycle it will be a much shorter process. Yes, all my bloods are normal and my clinic do scan to check the lining so all good on that side.

I suspect it will come to nothing anyway, we've have two embryos put back in the last 2 cycles and neither have worked so think it would be a miracle if it did work. I feel that we have to give it a chance though. The consultant did mention today that if this doesn't work we may want to consider donor eggs for any future cycles. Anyway, not going to think about that till this is over, fingers crossed I don't have to!

Thanks again and after reading your signature just wanted to say sorry to see your hopes have been so cruelly dashed over the last year. Good luck for the future, I hope that if you do go back for your frosties, it works out for you.

Lisa x


----------



## Moxie (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Lisa  

Be positive about this one. My twins were embryos 4 and 5 so we had three embryos fail to implant before them. It's often just a matter if time and getting the right one. Fingers crossed for you!  

Xx


----------



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Moxie, I'm trying my best to be positive but to remain realistic too so that I don't get my hopes up too much this time. You're absolutely right though about it being a matter of timing and it being the right one so I'll keep that in mind. I'm even thinking of doing acupuncture, which is something I never would of considered in the past but after hearing so many women raving about it, I figured it can't hurt to try!

Thanks again

Lisa x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

I had 2 medicated fet both bfns

For fet no 3 my initial scan pre starting oestrogen ( no down reg ) was day 4 due to timing and showed 2 follies and an oestrogen level of 201 so high. I spoke to clinic who normally only do medicated and they agreed to try natural , esp as I had implantation both fresh cycles I had transfer and none with either med fet.

we did a triggered natural cycle

I had scans until I had a nice big follie . Min size is 17mm but better at 25+. I then took a trigger shot to trigger ovulation. 

It meant I had to take progesterone until 12 w as the corpus luteum my clinic feels is not as good as a wholly natural cycle. But it gave the clinic some control over the cyclè and, as ovulation predictor tests don't work on me , it was the best plan.

it worked and I am now 17w pregnant with just one this time  

A tweak you may consider if opt don't work for you or you are worried re weekend transfer. Eg scan fri If all good trigger that night for a fri transfer the week after assuming blasts.

good luck anyway,  whatever you decide.

x x


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

I've just done an unmedicated fet and yesterday I got a Bfp 6dp6dt, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, unmedicated so much better but they didn't scan me or anything


----------



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for replying *Mierran* and congratulations on your pregnancy. Always great to hear a positive FET story. Although I'm pretty much decided now to go down the natural route, the consultant did mention the possibility of using the trigger if it was looking like being a weekend transfer (they are not open on Sundays). Rather than ditching that cycle, I would definitely go for the trigger, I think. We're really keen to get this done in November, don't want to have to be doing another cycle near Christmas.

Congratulations *Seabob*, that's fantastic news, fingers crossed for you over the coming days and weeks.

Lisa x


----------

